# Cow Thieves.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Pennsylvania. Thieves steal and butcher a cow on the side of the road.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/holstein-cow-stolen-from-pennsylvania-farm-butchered-along-road/


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Saying somebody knew what they were doing.... well duh or they wouldn't have been able to do it. It's not that hard to quarter an animal. Then again just because I can butcher doesn't mean others can. Plenty of 'sportsmen' around here that hunt to 'save' money yet still take their harvest to a processor.

Had an incident like that happen to my Uncle's cousin minus the roadside butcher. He had some guys work for him. One day he was missing one and knew it had to be someone he hired as he had livestock guardian dogs and strangers don't get past them. He pulled up to the thief's house and saw him with the animal about to slaughter it.

Maybe an employee? Still an act like this would boil my blood.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

It's amazing how ballsy some people are... We have a swap meet south of me where people buy and sell livestock and farm stuff and it wasn't that many years ago you'd get the Muslims out of Chicago down there butchering in the ditch right outside the flea market. They take it out there cut its throat and throw all the meat in the trunk of their car and leave the rest in the ditch. It's nuts.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Dad talks about that happening when he was cow foreman for Warren Livestock in the 60's. He said that one time he almost caught them, but maybe it was a good thing he didn't.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

There us to be some of that around here a lot of livestock on back roads not traveled much at night. But today citydots living all over,not as much livestock. But more important it involves real work and most criminals don't have a clue how to butcher something.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Not sure about the laws up there but here in texas if you get caught doing somthing like this they will throw the book at you. Cattle theift is still an issue but i am sure tough sentencing helps.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

This would be in SVFHAY’s neighborhood.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

BWfarms said:


> Saying somebody knew what they were doing.... well duh or they wouldn't have been able to do it.


Yet they still butchered a Holstein.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Hayjosh said:


> Yet they still butchered a Holstein.


i would say they butchered a cow which would not be greatest eating.Holestein beef are very good if feed correctly with a lot of corn.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hayjosh said:


> Yet they still butchered a Holstein.


They will certify angus once you take their cloths off.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

When I was in College my animal science teacher told me when he used to certify Angus or not they were supposed to leave the hide on as proof. He ended up quitting because they'd cut the hide off beforehand and long as the animal was 90% black or better they would certify it Angus whether it was or not.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Aaroncboo said:


> When I was in College my animal science teacher told me when he used to certify Angus or not they were supposed to leave the hide on as proof. He ended up quitting because they'd cut the hide off beforehand and long as the animal was 90% black or better they would certify it Angus whether it was or not.


it wasn't 90% it was over 50%,Tyson got caught doing this a few yrs ago and thats when holstein market crashed because they quit buying holstiens.So now mainly down to 2 buyers for Stines and they are stealing them because of no compitition.

There are ALOT of holstiens fed in this area


----------

